# Hunting ammo size? For TBG?



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm using 1" straight bands and maxing them out to %500, but what ammo size is better? 3/8, 5/16, 1/2, 7/16, 9/16, 5/8, 11/16, 3/4, I want an ammo size that is one for all, meaning the size that I could take from sparrow to a rabbit. Meaning, House sparrow, squirrel, pigeon, starling, rat, rabbit, pheasant,etc. you get the point, and so you don't get butt hurt and to make it clear, some of the game is to eat and some just as pest control, idc if this was offensive, ban me for all I give a damn. Thank you


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Double those bands up and use 12mm lead and you will take a horse down aswell 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I use 3/8" steel, or .36 cal lead and I hunt everything you listed...ammo choice is important...but good shot placement is even more so.... headshots only....as long as you can hit a golf ball size target 8/10 times (from your intended huntimg distance) you will be fine with 3/8 steel ammo.

I bought plastic practice golf balls at Wal-Mart for my hunting warm-up ritual...they are just the right size and are light so they sway a little in the wind which adds the little bit of movement to make it seem more real.

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

.5" lead with double TBG or 12mm steel with the singles you have.

The downside to steel is is doesn't deform and has a tendency to bounce whereas lead deforms and puts more energy into the target when hunting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Have a read through the following:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/

There is no single answer to your question. Personally, I do not like light ammo, like 3/8 steel, for hunting. I prefer heavier stuff, like .44 lead. Shot placement is more important than ammo size, however.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

How about a bottle cap hanged with string instead of a golf ball?


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

CatapultLaM said:


> How about a bottle cap hanged with string instead of a golf ball?


Even better choice, it is much smaller and trains you to look harder possibly to the point in which you noticed game that you wouldn't have otherwise seen.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

gabeb said:


> CatapultLaM said:
> 
> 
> > How about a bottle cap hanged with string instead of a golf ball?
> ...


I tried plastic bottle caps and they shatter on the first hit....I switched to beer caps...They have sharp edges and the string kept breaking after a few hits. I would've used rabbit wire if I had thought of it...

Anyway, I saw a video of someone shooting ping-pong balls with a BB shooter and I purchased some but they were too brittle...
I ended up choosing plastic golf balls in the end...They are more durable.

I do agree that the smaller the target is, the better it is for tuning in accuracy...And I'm probably going to go back to beer caps with the help of rabbit snare wire...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I could never decide. 3/8 seemed a bit small and 1/2 seemed a bit slow. I settled in on 7/16 for a happy medium. Works great for small game and targets.


----------

